#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  10 июля 2013 - Друбчен Ваджрасаттвы под руководством Патрула Ринпоче (Бельгия, Флорен)

## Pedma Kalzang

*Подробности мероприятия.*

*Даты проведения:* 
*Подготовительный курс:* 10/07 (10:00) – 14/07 (16:00) 
*Друбчен:* 14/07 (19:00) – 21/07 (10:00) 

*Место проведения:* Бельгия, Дхарма-сити (Dharma City, 300 rue de Mettet, 5620 Florennes, Belgium)

*Друбчен открытый:* Dозможно участие в отдельные дни 

*Уровень:* Продвинутый

*Информация по оплате:* Стоимость участия включает в себя расходы по организации Друбчена, инфраструктуры, стоимость учебных материалов и питания.

*1. Стоимость участия*

_Друбчен с подготовительным курсом (11 дней)_: 
Обычная цена: 550 € (50 € в день)
Сниженная цена: 440 € (40 € в день) - для тех, кто испытывает финансовые затруднения и при оплате до истечения срока регистрации (26/06/2013)
Специальная цена: 385 € (35 € в день) - для студентов Шедры 2013 при оплате до истечения срока регистрации (26/06/2013)

_Только подготовительный курс (4 дня)_: 
Обычная цена: 200 € 
Сниженная цена: 160 € - для тех, кто испытывает финансовые затруднения и при оплате до истечения срока регистрации (26/06/2013)

_Собственно Друбчен (7 дней)_: 
Обычная цена: 350 € или 50 €/день (52 €/день при оплате через Paypal)
Сниженная цена: 280 € - для тех, кто испытывает финансовые затруднения и при оплате до истечения срока регистрации (26/06/2013)

*2. Стоимость проживания*

Стоимость проживания: 40 € (за одну ночь или более, вне зависимости от срока пребывания)
Если вы арендуете частный караван, пожалуйста, добавьте к 40 € сумму, согласованную с владельцем каравана. 

*3. Дополнительно*

Стоимость дополнительных дней пребывания до и после курса: 15 €/день или 10 €/день при оплате до истечения срока регистрации (26/06/2013)
Обратите внимание, что стоимость курса включает в себя простой ужин 09/07, и завтрак 21/07. Если вы хотите заказать любой дополнительный прием пищи вне указанных сроков проведения Друпчена, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом в комментариях к вашей регистрации.
Если вы приезжаете с ребенком или сопровождением, пожалуйста, ознакомьтесь с подробным перечнем цен


*Контакты:* 
+7 926 214 64 27 – Галина (координатор Друбчена)
info@zpi.patrulrinpoche.net
+32 494 794787

Более полную информацию о мероприятии Вы можете найти на русскоязычном сайте Патрула Ринпоче - http://semrig.ru/vajrasattva-drupchen-2013.html

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А, да. Добавлю, что на всех бельгийских мероприятиях Патрула Ринпоче присутствует очень много людей из России, Латвии, Грузии, Украины, поэтому есть и перевод на русский, и тексты на русском, и переводчик, через которого можно задавать свои вопросы. Я вот тоже поеду  :Cool:

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.05.2013)

----------

